# Hello



## Takahashi (Aug 13, 2006)

I am new member from Japan and live at Devon in UK.

Please excuse my bad english

I come to pride my country watch best in world.

Hello.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Please don't apologise for your English - I'm sure none of us would dare attempt Japanese 

I'm sure you will find many people here who appreciate Japanese craftmanship and style in their wristwatches - I know I do.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

welcome, great to have you here.

Andy


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

A warm welcome to the forum.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Hello Tak

You like Seiko then


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Plenty of Japanese watch enthusiasts here
















Welcome to the














Watch forum

Mike


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Konichiwa

and sorry to say that is as far as my Japanese will stretch


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Hajimemashite [How do you do]







Nihongo wa wakarimasen... [i do not understand Japanese]

But welcome to the forum









Joli.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome fella


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Hello Takahashi and welcome!

I have no problem understanding you









Keep on posting and your English will be better 

Jacob


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Welcome to RLT, Takahashi san.


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

Welcome.









I used to share a house with a Japanese couples. They were and still are my best friends. Hope you enjoy our company here at RLT.


----------



## Takahashi (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes I am from Sendai prefecture north Tokyo.

I came here for working study tourism strcture of UK.

I have many rare seiko and also Omega vintage and some pocket watch.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

You must try to post some photos of your collection, there will be many interested to see your rare Seikos!


----------



## Takahashi (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes I have interesting grand Seiko vintage two of these for my collection.

One of my Seiko is worn by pilot of mitsubishi fighter in peral harbour and is given to commander before mission begin for his son.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Takahashi said:


> Yes I have interesting grand Seiko vintage two of these for my collection.
> 
> One of my Seiko is worn by pilot of mitsubishi fighter in peral harbour and is given to commander before mission begin for his son.


Welcome to the forum Takahashi, that would be interesting


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Welcome Takahashi-san!









Would love to see pics of your watches, sounds interesting!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Welocome to the forum


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This thread is now back on topic, let's keep it that way. 

Welcome Takahashi san, enjoy your stay.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

> One of my Seiko is worn by pilot of mitsubishi fighter...


Can we please see a picture of the Seiko









Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As Stan says, welcome Takahashi san and any chance of some photo`s of your watches


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Absolutly, there isn't enough known about the watches servicemen actually wore esp before the advent of proper issue watches. Would be great to see it for the historical significance alone.


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

Takahashi said:


> Yes I have interesting grand Seiko vintage two of these for my collection.
> 
> One of my Seiko is worn by pilot of mitsubishi fighter in peral harbour and is given to commander before mission begin for his son.


Obviously not a Kamikaze pilot then ? !!!!!









No offence meant - just my sense of humour. 

Maseman


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Right here's the facts as we know them!

Some of you who have been here a while may remember a Member by the name of Andy. After various altercations he was banned. He then came back to goad us under various non de plumes Fooktard and Fredbloggs being at least two of them.

Roy decided after a while he'd let Andy back, at least we could see what he was posting if we allowed him to use his own id. But again he did not respect the forum or it's members and eventually Roy had to ban him once more, this time though there was no 2nd chance.

On that last day when Andy made his last post this was the ISP address he was using

Andy.....post Jun 12 2006, 09:06 PM.....IP: 82.69.49.173

curiously in the same thread a newbie made his 1st post, wanting to see the watch Andy was making reference to. Look at the name and the ISP.

webmost.....post Jun 12 2006, 09:39 PM.....IP: 82.69.49.173

Now here's where it gets interesting, In *this current* thread we get a new member by the name of Takahashi post. For those of you who weren't here last night it seems "Webmost" took offence to the ref to the pearl harbour pilots watch. It got into a bit of a slagging match so the moderating team deleted a lot of it.

However look at Takahashi's ISP... IP: 193.35.8.211

Now look at the one Webmost was using last night!

webmost.....post Yesterday, 08:51 PM.....IP: 193.35.8.211

In my opinion this is too much of a coincidence.

We can only concur from this that, for some perverted reason, Andy seems intent on causing trouble on this forum yet again.

What he hopes to gain from it we can only guess.

One imagines the watch like Takahashi only exists in Andy's head.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very interesting to say the least

Well done PG Homes for bringing this to light


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its disturbing if you ask me,









Why are some people like this?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As I mentioned to a forum member (who hated my tea) in person, I`ve regularly had dealings with people like this over the last 29 years









They take great pleasure in stiring up trouble and consider themselves to be far smarter then anyone else, which is why they often keep coming back again and again under different names


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Additionally, Sendai is not a prefecture, it is the capital city of Miyagi prefecture.

I suspect the real inhabitants would be aware of that?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I wouldnt go as far as hated it Mac.....

I mean if I had to choose between your tea and stabbing my eyes out with a hot fork I would have to think about it for a while....

But I would probably go for the tea....


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

The same thread is over on Time factors.

Maseman


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I wouldnt go as far as hated it Mac.....
> 
> I mean if I had to choose between your tea and stabbing my eyes out with a hot fork I would have to think about it for a while....
> 
> But I would probably go for the tea....


 I`ll remember to heat up a fork next time


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

potz said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...



















BTW he is probably reading this thread


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

I guess this meens godbye to the Hello thread!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Que the fab 4, you say hello and I say goodbye


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

There are just some very nasty people about!!! Who seem to take pleasure in their meaningless little lives by causing trouble!
















Joli.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up on this one... Just amended my greeting on TZ-UK... Damn I was looking forward to seeing a cool Seiko...
















Mike


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

potz said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > potz said:
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

K.I.T.T. said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this one... Just amended my greeting on TZ-UK... Damn I was looking forward to seeing a cool Seiko...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder how long before arrives on the scene and starts an arguement with his `alter-ego`


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Unfortunately like Arnie, he will be back


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Unfortunately like Arnie, he will be back


He's not as good an actor as Arnie.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately like Arnie, he will be back
> ...


True, he can`t manage to keep it going for long before he shows his real self--->


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A bit of searching and I think Andy Skinner has used the following forum names at one time or another

Andy

Leighton

King2b

Fooktard

Fredbloggs

Shoot2kill

webmost

Takahashi

using at least 5 different IP's

There may of course be many more, who knows?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> A bit of searching and I think Andy Skinner hs used the following forum names at one time or another
> 
> Andy
> 
> ...


plus 9speed maybe?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Bugger forgot about that one


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Bugger forgot about that one


Quite understandable Paul, most people try to forget carbuncles


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the trouble is Roy deleted fooktard and 9speed so searching didn't bring them up, trying to remember all the threads that kicked off cos he was involved in all of them AFAIK!

Stately was another one!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

pg tips said:


> A bit of searching and I think Andy Skinner has used the following forum names at one time or another
> 
> Andy
> 
> ...


The problem with this kind of stupidity is that it could bring new members under suspicion.









I think the mod team is going to be checking IP addresses a lot more closely in future in an attempt to stop this kind of nastiness.

We may have to use any tools available to protect the integrity of the forum, and its 2000 plus members, from idiots like this person.

It's sad that the good will and generosity shown by the members of RLT is rewarded with malice by some people.

Still, if we have to put up with this rubbish then it's time we dealt with it.

As a community.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

hmm way too much readin this is lol, I was hoping for a prize at the end.

suggest to close the thread, maybe









Cheers!

James


----------



## rock_bear (Nov 16, 2005)

"I think the mod team is going to be checking IP addresses a lot more closely in future in an attempt to stop this kind of nastiness"

erm just because I'm a bit thick and don't understand this stuff but surely we don't all post from the same IP addresses all the time?, I post from libraires, internet cafes and often from my laptop using what ever wifi conection I can find, aren't these all going to show up as different IP addresses?

And actually thinking about it surely that means its possible for two different people using the same internet cafe at different times to have the same IP address - by the way I'm a huge big hairy bear in Nottingham who works all over England on tour with stuff and as far as I'm aware there's only one of me ;-)>>>


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yes that's the biggest problem we have rock bear, anyone can get another IP address in one way or another, register under a different user name and start again.

That's why it is sometimes hard to spot and also sometimes why we have unfounded suspicions about newbies.

The moderating team are comunicating with each other daily to keep an eye on what is going on.

It's a shame that one bad apple is trying to disrupt the forum.

btw I don't think our newest member "replica watches" stands much chance of his membership being authorized!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

rock_bear said:


> "I think the mod team is going to be checking IP addresses a lot more closely in future in an attempt to stop this kind of nastiness"
> 
> erm just because I'm a bit thick and don't understand this stuff but surely we don't all post from the same IP addresses all the time?, I post from libraires, internet cafes and often from my laptop using what ever wifi conection I can find, aren't these all going to show up as different IP addresses?
> 
> And actually thinking about it surely that means its possible for two different people using the same internet cafe at different times to have the same IP address - by the way I'm a huge big hairy bear in Nottingham who works all over England on tour with stuff and as far as I'm aware there's only one of me ;-)>>>


True enough, if you log on from different locations using different providers then the IP address will be different.

The likelyhood of two people having the same IP address is unlikely unless they logged on at the same computer at any given time even if the IP is dynamic. Don't forget that most IP addresses carry a unique identifier embeded by the ISP.

This old Rock Ape is fairly static these days so my IP address won't vary, unless I dump this ISP of course.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

K.I.T.T. said:


> Damn I was looking forward to seeing a cool Seiko...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there is this which if genuine is interesting









RARE SEIKOSHA SEIKO 40s WWII MILITARY 24 HR 9139 WATCH


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah, I wondered that









Also would they have used Arabic numbers on the dial?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Just caught up with the rest of this thread.......unreal! I always thought he had severe mental health issues. I only wish I had the time to indulge in such fantasies...oh, wait a minute, I can't....because I actualy have a life!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I left this thread yesterday and it was on the first page. Go out to work and it's 5 pages long.







I know it a serious matter and it's something that we don't want to see, I'm also still amazed \ puzzled that people out there are pretty messed up to do such a thing.









Can we get back to watches


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> K.I.T.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Damn I was looking forward to seeing a cool Seiko...
> ...


Thx Mach I'll take a look!!!!!!
















Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have seen a few old Seiko Military watches on some sites (do a google for seiko WWII military watch) and they do have arabic numerals and English writing on them







.

On the matter of English writing on a war time Japanese product there are other examples eg the Japanese firm Showa Kogaku started making a copy of the Leica camera called the Leotax in 1939, they continued to produce some models during the war including the Special A & B both made in 1942, both cameras have all the printing in English and Arabic numbers.









*Leotax Special B 1942*

[attachmentid=5897]

[attachmentid=5898]

Photo`s taken from `Leica Copies` by HPR

Details of these cameras can also be seen in `300 Leica Copies` by Jean-Loup Princelle HPR

BTW I have seen one of these extremely rare beasts (only about 100 were made) in the flesh and was offered it in good cosmetic condition by a well respected camera repairer, it was minus some internals but he said he could use some bits from other Leica copies and get it working total cost would have been Â£150, I didn`t have the money spare







:wallbash:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BTW this Glycine Observer looks like it was based on a wartime Seiko I`ve seen a couple of photo`s of


















(photo by Mal taken from the Trade/swaps Forum, see here... http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...howtopic=15657)


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Now that's nice


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Now that's nice


It is isn`t it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

You do realise I`m trying to keep this thread on the subject of watches









Gawd even the camera post was relevant


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mac, I think you are wonderful.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Mac, I think you are wonderful.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Now that's nice
> ...


Of course we do


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Chris when dealing with someone who is disruptive and who craves attention, be it positive or negative, the best thing to do is ignore them.

Anyway getting back to the point about English printing on the products of war time former enemies.

I have a Rollieflex TLR which has been dated to (if memory serves me) about 1942 when Germany was not really on good terms with English speaking countries, that has a plate printed on the back with exposure advice in, you guessed it English


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Didn't realise, Mac, that you were a camera collector too.

I think many people who appreciate watches also like cameras, and for similar reasons; beautifully engineered pieces of history.

I have some Russian cameras; Feds, Zorkis and Moskvas, as well as a couple of Kiev 60's.

This is a Zorki 3, only made for a year, in, I think, 1958.



I hope that the Poljot keeps this thread on topic...


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I seem to remember my mother telling me as a child that during the war, when she was in the WAAF, the theodolites they used to calculate the range of the German bombers for the anti-aircraft batteries, which were manufactured by Krupps, were actually sent back to Germany for servicing!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

O god.....









Youve done it now









Talking to Mac about cameras, esp Russian ones......

Get ready for the long haul now....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> Didn't realise, Mac, that you were a camera collector too.
> 
> I think many people who appreciate watches also like cameras, and for similar reasons; beautifully engineered pieces of history.
> 
> ...


Nice one Chris, I do have about 120 old cameras including Leicas, Contax`s, a Contarex, Nikons, Canons various Leica copies and a number of Russkies









Here`s a few with watches....

*Vostok`Military` Amphibia 31 Jewel cal2416b Automatic with Zenit `C`.*










*Vostok Komanderskie `3AKA3 MO CCCP`, 17 Jewel 2414A. with Kiev 4a*










*Pobeda, 1st MWF, c1954, 15 Jewels with FED 1b circa 1935*












hotmog said:


> I seem to remember my mother telling me as a child that during the war, when she was in the WAAF, the theodolites they used to calculate the range of the German bombers for the anti-aircraft batteries, which were manufactured by Krupps, were actually sent back to Germany for servicing!


During the war the Royal Navy managed to obtain new Leica IIIc`s, the story goes that they were bought via Sweden and flown in by Mosquito`s, one wonders if no one at Leitz really didn`t know this was going on









Jason, shut it


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Interesting connection between watches and cameras...

Do any of you have old cameras fitted with Seiko shutters?

Any collection of Seiko watches could include a few cameras too, just for completeness.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

makky said:


> Interesting connection between watches and cameras...
> 
> Do any of you have old cameras fitted with Seiko shutters?
> 
> Any collection of Seiko watches could include a few cameras too, just for completeness.


I forgot about them, I`m sure I`ve got some with Copal shutters


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Jason, shut it


Is that another way of saying please edit my posts Jase?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think it is Stan


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Jason, shut it
> ...


He`d read it that way whatever I said











jasonm said:


> I think it is Stan


See, I told you so


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

Sorry no Seikoshas but I have a Yashica with a Citizen lens? circa 1963 & the only citizen watch I have (0510 movement) both well Engineered.sorry about bad pic .Thanks for looking


----------

